# Router



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Need a new router for a large 4 bed house. To cover house and garden. What do you guys recommend?

Basic usage for browsing and email. No gaming or intensive usage

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Who is your ISP?


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Kcom HU postcode

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tenda-Nova-Whole-Home-System/dp/B07K8NTD9S

I got a mesh system added.
I get full coverage EVERYWHERE as it's like having 5 routers now without having to log onto different wifi addresses.
Basement, garage and front garden, back garden too!


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

There’s not really a single uber-router you can choose that will massively increase your wifi coverage as radio power and antenna gain are limited by legislation. If your router is older and does not cover all the new wifi protocols then you could disable the wifi on it and add separate wifi access points. 

Best performance will be from units wired back to your router provided you can/want to add the cabling. If not the. the wireless “mesh/extender” systems such as those from BT/Tenda etc, are simple to implement if you’re not confident configuring this kind of kit.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

just keep it simple, if your existing router works ok don't change it, just add access points as needed, 5ghz routers are worse through solid walls than the older ones, TP Link powerline adapters are plug and play and work well, 2 will probably cover it easily


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

There’s a few options, you can go down the mesh route and extenders if needed. Or go for a router like the WRT1900ACS and upgrade the antennas, however doing that usually decreases the vertical range while increasing the lateral range.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Thanks all for your help. It's at my mums house so next time I go I'll grab a new router. 

Also considering moving it to the main socket downstairs. 

The wifi or internet seems to drop out every so often. Unfortunately current router doesn't data log so not sure if its router, cabling or ISP issue. 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

J306TD said:


> Thanks all for your help. It's at my mums house so next time I go I'll grab a new router.
> 
> Also considering moving it to the main socket downstairs.
> 
> ...


You should be able to log into the router, it will show the router uptime as well as the uptime of the connection itself. If the router has been up for months but the connection only a few weeks or days, the broadband is dropping as oppose to the router restarting, also if the router has been up for months, it is worth restarting it to see if the issue persists (as with all things IT, turning it off and on again resolves a lot of issues!). I am not familiar with Kcom but assume this is FTTC or Adsl? The first thing you MUST do is plug it back into the master socket as this will help determine if the drops are happening due to an internal wiring fault or not.

Make sure you have a stable connection into the house and then you can expand this. The best way (as advised) is to use wireless access points to spread your wireless connection to the areas required.

HTH.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

scooobydont said:


> You should be able to log into the router, it will show the router uptime as well as the uptime of the connection itself. If the router has been up for months but the connection only a few weeks or days, the broadband is dropping as oppose to the router restarting, also if the router has been up for months, it is worth restarting it to see if the issue persists (as with all things IT, turning it off and on again resolves a lot of issues!). I am not familiar with Kcom but assume this is FTTC or Adsl? The first thing you MUST do is plug it back into the master socket as this will help determine if the drops are happening due to an internal wiring fault or not.
> 
> Make sure you have a stable connection into the house and then you can expand this. The best way (as advised) is to use wireless access points to spread your wireless connection to the areas required.
> 
> HTH.


Many thanks for your help.

I reset the router well unplugged for 30 mins as a matter of course. Its just a standard ADSL connection fast enough for what she needs so no need for fibre.

I'll call her in the morning and advise moving downstairs to the master socket. Then to see what happens

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

J306TD said:


> Many thanks for your help.
> 
> I reset the router well unplugged for 30 mins as a matter of course. Its just a standard ADSL connection fast enough for what she needs so no need for fibre.
> 
> ...


dropping connection can be several things most often its physical, assuming the computers are clean of malware,

have a look outside at any junction boxes they leak and only take a small voltage drop to affect broadband, is it worse in bad weather,

too many, too long or damaged extensions

if wifi signal has 2 or less bars it can be unstable,

if broadband speed is low anyway below 4mb it can become unstable,

constantly restarting router will cause speed to become slower,

just moving it to the master socket won't necessarily make a difference if it a problem with the extensions as they will still be in the circuit, you need to isolate the incomer,

run a speed test where it is first and several times over 30 mins make sure nothing is using traffic, speed shouldn't vary that much, then move to master, assuming its the split front one take bottom half of and connect router direct to test point the repeat speed tests, see what the difference is,


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

I would recommend doing a speed test  with a computer connected to the router with an ethernet cable. If the download speed is not within the guaranteed speeds of your internet service providers (ISP) contract then contact them to sort it out. I did this in a bid to solve slow downloads and once you state the speeds you are getting via ethernet cable (shorter the better) the ISP can test the line remotely and then if necessary bring in Openreach to physically check for anomalies - mine was a bridge tap.
I then moved the router downstairs next to the incoming cable instead of 10m of extension cable.
One of the amusing cause of slow WiFi is fish tanks near to the router so check for these. Not sure which species of fish are the culprits though.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Quick update.

Router moved downstairs wifi still dropping out. Going to get hold of another router to try.

Speeds are between 10mbps and 11mbps on both ethernet and wifi. 

Will update again when spare router has been tried 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

J306TD said:


> Quick update.
> 
> Router moved downstairs wifi still dropping out. Going to get hold of another router to try.
> 
> ...


did you try in test point, also change micro filters and have them on anything connected to a point, last thing is to get open reach before you're sure its nothing in the property as they will charge if it is


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

mar00 said:


> did you try in test point, also change micro filters and have them on anything connected to a point, last thing is to get open reach before you're sure its nothing in the property as they will charge if it is


Yes still same in there.

Haven't tried new micro filters but these were replaced with the new router about 18months ago.

She isn't in Openreach area. Its KCom as HU postcode

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Wifi is not internet. Wifi is the connection from your wireless device to your router.

Have you been able to login to the router to see how long the internet connection has been stable for?

This will help determine if you have a'wireless' issue or an 'internet' issue.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

scooobydont said:


> Wifi is not internet. Wifi is the connection from your wireless device to your router.
> 
> Have you been able to login to the router to see how long the internet connection has been stable for?
> 
> This will help determine if you have a'wireless' issue or an 'internet' issue.


Router doesn't show connection time just uptime

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

J306TD said:


> Router doesn't show connection time just uptime
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


In that case I would speak to the ISP, they will be able to see if and how often the internet connection is dropping.

At the point there is no point trying to diagnose wireless issue as it maybe nothing to do with the wireless.

You want to establish that there is working and stable internet connection first.

If you were local I would offer to pop over, I do this as part of my job.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

J306TD said:


> Yes still same in there.
> 
> Haven't tried new micro filters but these were replaced with the new router about 18months ago.
> 
> ...


if you've taken front of face plate off and connected direct to test point behind that will disconnect all extensions ( assuming its been installed correctly), so if you are certain it's not a computer issues and used ethernet cable to connect to router,

I'd still swap micro filter they can just degrade, but it sounds like router or line to property, routers don't fail that often but heat or surges can damage them,

are you seeing the service light change on the router when it drops out,

it's unlikely the ISP actively monitors network disconnections to the router BT do not, but they can setup a 24 hour monitor to check, they also need to monitor achievable speed over the 24 hrs too, as it may not be losing complete connection just becoming so slow it's unusable,


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

mar00 said:


> if you've taken front of face plate off and connected direct to test point behind that will disconnect all extensions ( assuming its been installed correctly), so if you are certain it's not a computer issues and used ethernet cable to connect to router,
> 
> I'd still swap micro filter they can just degrade, but it sounds like router or line to property, routers don't fail that often but heat or surges can damage them,
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have ordered her a new microfilter. I'm not sure when it was last changed but for a couple of quid its worth a try

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

We had terrible problems with Wifi that worked one day and didn't the next. Turns out that BT did a bit of cost saving in the 80's when copper was very expensive and put aluminium connections in some of its external boxes which degrade and corrode especially if they get wet. BT came out, changed the connections and everything is working as it should now.


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

New microfilter fitted. Still cutting out. Have told her to call KCom and ask to do a 24hour connection and speed test 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

